# Jack White



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 9: Budweiser Stage – Toronto, ON

August 12: Rogers Arena – Vancouver, BC


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I saw Jack at the Sony Centre in Toronto. Awesome to see him in person, but beware it's a sonic assault.

Budweiser Stage is one of my least favourite venues. Whoever designed it didn't think about people flow. And I think I stood in line for over 20 minutes to get beer.

cheers... cranky old guy ;-)


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm going to have to do a road trip to Toronto... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

New to me thing on Ticketmaster for this show - preregister for ticket buying access. Register now until Jan 19th to get in...


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

AlBDarned said:


> New to me thing on Ticketmaster for this show - preregister for ticket buying access. Register now until Jan 19th to get in...


That reminds me: I had to pick up tickets at the venue, and had to show the Visa I used. I wonder if this is similar? It was supposed to be Jack's way of battling the scalpers.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

DaddyDog said:


> That reminds me: I had to pick up tickets at the venue, and had to show the Visa I used. I wonder if this is similar? It was supposed to be Jack's way of battling the scalpers.


Not sure about that (I didn't read too many of the deets), but basically if you preregister with your 'confirmed ticketmaster account,' and 'are selected,' you'll get an access code emailed to you so you can buy tickets when they go on sale. Seems the main idea is to box out the scalpers & bots from buying all of them, since you need the code and undoubtedly there's a number of tickets limit.

Tix go on sale on the 26th or so, but you need to register by the 19th to get a code.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Ticketmaster.com - FAQs | Verified Fan


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

AlBDarned said:


> New to me thing on Ticketmaster for this show - preregister for ticket buying access. Register now until Jan 19th to get in...


Thanks for this info. I never would have known. Doing this now.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Jack White puts on a great show. I saw him twice, the first show was White Stripes in Ottawa at Bluesfest, I knew nothing about them. It was the loudest, most kick ass rock show I've ever seen. Skill? Not so much. Fun? Oh yeah. 

The second time was in his blue phase with the guy and girl bands, I thought that would be a let down after my first experience, but it was a blast as well. Much more refined now.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

And the date is finally here ... going to be a great show tonight if anyone wants to start scrambling for tix! Weather cooperating more or less. New album (an actual hard copy CD of which was included with the ticket!) is pretty cool...


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

When I looked this week there were seats still available in third and fourth rows. Tempting. $101 each, plus fees.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nov 2 - Rogers Place, Edmonton, AB.
Nov 3 - Stampede Corral, Calgary, AB.
Nov 6 - Bell MTS Place, Winnipeg, MB.
Nov 8 - Budweiser Gardens, London, ON.
Nov 9 - TD Place, Ottawa, ON
Nov 10 - Place Bell, Laval, QC.
Nov 12 - Videotron Centre, Quebec City, QC.
Nov 13 - Moncton Events Centre, Moncton, NB.
Nov 14 - Scotiabank Centre, Halifax, NS.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah well. It was a memorable trip to Toronto.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TV news article connected with the Edmonton show, cell phones will not be allowed on the floor....have to be left in storage at the gate, or locked in a bag (didn't show or describe it better) until the end of the show. Gonna be a gong show going through all that for 10-15,000 people.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

He's done that (no phones at all - regardless of seating area you might be in) at every non-festival gig this summer - no issue at the Amphitheatre in Toronto (15,000) when I took my son. Pouch is like a bigger padded old-school Blackberry beltloop holder. On the way out they had an army of folks unlocking and collecting them. The pat-down took longer than the phones on the way in or the way out.

Saw Dave Chappelle at the Danforth (much smaller venue) and he had the same no-phone set-up with the pouches.

It been around for a couple years - lots more comedians use them so folks don't record night 1 of their tour and then upload it before they get it down and get paid for that new Netflix special. Total expenditure of time with them is no different than the person in line at the grocery store pulling out their air miles card to have the cashier swipe it.

Now then, if the arena staff isn't familiar with them then all bets are off... I've been lucky twice.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah the phone thing is no problem in terms of slowing things down. Also nice not to be staring at a sea of people recording parts of the show in front of you, and the deep mellow songs have people holding up lighters again instead of cell screens!

Only thing is that no one knows what time it is lol


----------

